# Steam Trawlers and Liners of Grimsby by Charles Cox



## Trawlerman

Hi,

I don't know if this has been discussed before but where can I get a copy of this book?

From what I know it was a manuscript that was never oficially published but distributed amongst a number of local historians with an interest in this field.

I would really like to get a hold of this if possible.


Mick Evans
(ex-Arctic Corsair website)


----------



## treeve

Cox, Charles B: The Steam Trawlers and Liners of Grimsby
Grimsby: Charles B Cox, 1990 Third Revised Edition. 11.75" x 8.5". Volume bound with soft card covers and a black plastic spine. Is occasionally available somewhere around £20. I will send a PM.


----------



## birgir

My copy (third edition) looks like a photocopy of a typewritten manuscript, and is unfortunately barely legible in many places. Other editions, (first or second) may be better in this regard.

Birgir Thorisson


----------



## Steve Farrow

This was printed in Grimsby by Copy Concept in 1988 and sold at the towns main library. Long out of print. 

Steve


----------



## Trawlerman

Many thanks to those who replied to my thread.
I have now managed to obtain a copy thanks to a very kind member here.


----------

